# Beware if you are thinking of buying a second hand car



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Last week the police caught a second hand car ring in Haram district Giza.The cars were stolen from Libya and their papers were false. The police discovered the ring whem someone who had bought a BMW tried to register it and the police discovered the papers of the car were false.


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh if only they sell us those cars without papers... We can make it "Right" xD
Mostly the cars you are talking about is what we call high end cars. Brand new models or at least a couple years old. Prices above 100k. Like BMW's , VW's and Toyota landcruisers.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

iCaesar said:


> Oh if only they sell us those cars without papers... We can make it "Right" xD
> Mostly the cars you are talking about is what we call high end cars. Brand new models or at least a couple years old. Prices above 100k. Like BMW's , VW's and Toyota landcruisers.




Sorry I do not understand this..Oh if only they sell us those cars without papers... We can make it "Right" xD


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

well, You know... i used to be in the Car business a while ago.. and i have seen a lot. 
Basically what they do here is either forge papers and get caught like this case , or they get VIN numbers off totaled Vehicle and swap them to the "Moonlighted" Car. 
Many other ways to get cars from backdoors too.. Like Cut and reweld.. and stuff like that.
There is a whole market for that stuff.
You are better off buying a brand new car , pick something cheap, it will do the job.
I think i have talked about that before


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

iCaesar said:


> well, You know... i used to be in the Car business a while ago.. and i have seen a lot.
> Basically what they do here is either forge papers and get caught like this case , or they get VIN numbers off totaled Vehicle and swap them to the "Moonlighted" Car.
> Many other ways to get cars from backdoors too.. Like Cut and reweld.. and stuff like that.
> There is a whole market for that stuff.
> ...


Hes right, a lot goes on believe me.

Saaf


----------

